# what do you guys think?



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

i was thinking right but is the resonator close enough to the front of the engine to just weld in a xpipe?? Or is it to far back to make a diff. I'm prety sure it is to far. I dont remember what the actual length of pipe it needs to do anything.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On my 05 the resonator was just after the cats, I replaced it with an x-pipe without any problems.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

did you notice any power gain? And also is it raspy?? I hate raspy exhausts!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

shouldn't be too raspy with the stock cats still on there.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Depends, do you want me to Guess, or think.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

whatever you feel would be good.


----------

